
Ask HN: Which chromebook is better for dev (on linux distro)? - 0x01030307
Im looking to meet requirements like:
- could run a graphic intensive program like eclipse, and say kali linux (x64) distro instead of chromebook os.<p>I found (2) and looking to make a choice on one of them:<p>1) https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;Newest-Flagship-Premium-Touchsreen-Chromebook&#x2F;dp&#x2F;B078XJGD2F&#x2F;ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1537374394&amp;sr=1-1&amp;keywords=chromebook+intel&amp;refinements=p_n_feature_two_browse-bin%3A610552011%2Cp_n_feature_five_browse-bin%3A13580788011<p>2) https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;Google-Pixelbook-RAM-128GB-GA00122-US&#x2F;dp&#x2F;B075JSK7TR?psc=1&amp;SubscriptionId=AKIAIPHVZTVH6LZ5BFZA&amp;tag=hawk-future-20&amp;linkCode=xm2&amp;camp=2025&amp;creative=165953&amp;creativeASIN=B075JSK7TR&amp;ascsubtag=trd-1341075680043534426-20<p>Thanks
======
karmakaze
I'm assuming that you've ready verified that you can run a Linux distro on
these as root. From h/w specs (2) is much better as it has 8GB ram which is
still rather low i.e. do one thing at a time (no opening eclipse and chrome
together though you could use a lighter browser). 128gb storage is also much
more reasonable than 32gb of (1) which is more like a phone with a 15" screen.

